# Quick input on cycle



## ILBB (Jul 3, 2018)

I have been bodybuilding on/off since age 16.  I am over 40 now and have been natty between the ages 31-40.  Howerver, last year my doc started me on TRT for having low levels around (290ng/dL).  

I have been hitting the weights really hard especially over this last year while on TRT 125mg/week Test Cyp which puts me at (652gn/dL); however, I have hit a plateau.

My goal is to run a small cycle to gain about 5-7 lbs lean muscle.

I am 5"10 and 200lb at about 12-13% body fat.  At the end of this small cycle I would like to be at 205-207lbs and be about 10%.

Since I have my own gear, other than my TRT prescription, I was thinking if I ran the Test Cyp 400/week and added EQ 300mg/week... doing this for 16 weeks, I might get to my goal if I do my part of the training/diet/sleep.

I welcome any advice, alterations of thinking or cycle changes.  Thanks.


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 10, 2018)

ILBB said:


> I have been bodybuilding on/off since age 16.  I am over 40 now and have been natty between the ages 31-40.  Howerver, last year my doc started me on TRT for having low levels around (290ng/dL).
> 
> I have been hitting the weights really hard especially over this last year while on TRT 125mg/week Test Cyp which puts me at (652gn/dL); however, I have hit a plateau.
> 
> ...



If you are only using 125mg test now I think bumping that up to 400mg would be enough for great gains. Then after 8 weeks if you want to add something else try that. I would go with npp or mast p. If you already have test and eq you could run both for 16 weeks. I would start at 200mg of each then up doses later in the cycle.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 10, 2018)

yeah ... up yr test to 400-500mg and see ...


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jul 10, 2018)

ILBB said:


> I have been bodybuilding on/off since age 16.  I am over 40 now and have been natty between the ages 31-40.  Howerver, last year my doc started me on TRT for having low levels around (290ng/dL).
> 
> I have been hitting the weights really hard especially over this last year while *on TRT 125mg/week Test Cyp* which puts me at (652gn/dL); however, I have hit a plateau.
> 
> ...



IMO:
-keep the T-CYP the same (..125/wk)
-take EQ to 600/wk
-add 50mg/VAR ED for the first 6wks to get you going while the EQ kicks in
***i'd say _maybe_ 50mg/WIN for the last 2wks as a "polish" if you'r feelin' sinister ..BUT 16wks from now it'll be Nov & there's really no point to it then

^^^assuming you got your diet down (..esp. the "carbs" part, lol)
& you'r consistent with hard work ..you should def reach your goal, with a pretty good chance to surpass it


----------

